# New valve covers ya or nay ?



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

So since my OCD self can't leave anything alone I'm growing tired of my valve covers, I bought these after buying the car but before it was even delivered almost six years ago, I was so excited to have a hobby again I made some knee jerk purchases but I don't dislike these but since changing out the air cleaner to a more modern one I'm not sure if they go with the rod style finned covers? Plus I'm always looking to have something no one else does. I've been talking to a couple guys here but thought I would open it up to the whole class, not that I don't value their opinion I do I just thought some more perspectives or things I didn't think about might be helpful before dropping this kind of money on a non returnable item. First I found a cnc cover from Butler I liked but the price is 200.00 crazier than these, so I found these on The Tin Indian site. I want the MAK version with the flange and the bump out for the bolts, I wish the Pontiac font was a bit more old school for my '65 but it's growing on me. They come machine finished but can be polished up as much as you want, I know I have to relocate my oil pressure gauge but I'll figure it out. Also was thinking of rubbing in my engine paint color into the etching idk. Any opinions would be much appreciated.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I looked at them. I would buy the Tin Indian blanks and engrave them "Baaad65"


----------



## IceBolt (Jul 28, 2020)

Well, i think you're engine is gorgeous compared to mine! I think the old and new design covers both look great. I don't think the black pontiac design on mine would work for you.......Where did you find that air filter with pontiac logo?


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

I feel your pain on this. Valve cover choice was one of the hardest decisions I made when I put mine together. I like the custom etch idea that @67ventwindow came up with. May cost you a little more but would give you a unique look.


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

Baaad65 said:


> So since my OCD self can't leave anything alone I'm growing tired of my valve covers, I bought these after buying the car but before it was even delivered almost six years ago, I was so excited to have a hobby again I made some knee jerk purchases but I don't dislike these but since changing out the air cleaner to a more modern one I'm not sure if they go with the rod style finned covers? Plus I'm always looking to have something no one else does. I've been talking to a couple guys here but thought I would open it up to the whole class, not that I don't value their opinion I do I just thought some more perspectives or things I didn't think about might be helpful before dropping this kind of money on a non returnable item. First I found a cnc cover from Butler I liked but the price is 200.00 crazier than these, so I found these on The Tin Indian site. I want the MAK version with the flange and the bump out for the bolts, I wish the Pontiac font was a bit more old school for my '65 but it's growing on me. They come machine finished but can be polished up as much as you want, I know I have to relocate my oil pressure gauge but I'll figure it out. Also was thinking of rubbing in my engine paint color into the etching idk. Any opinions would be much appreciated.
> View attachment 156777
> 
> View attachment 156776
> ...


My only warning on those covers that the front edge comes right up to the actual front of the head - in other wards no "lip" that the bolts go through, is that you can run into clearance issues if you have a CVF serpentine system on the alternator. I speak from experience!


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Keep your existing covers, and have a custom air cleaner made to match them.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

67ventwindow said:


> I looked at them. I would buy the Tin Indian blanks and engrave them "Baaad65"


Ha ha, nah I'm not that full of myself I don't think 🤔


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

IceBolt said:


> Well, i think you're engine is gorgeous compared to mine! I think the old and new design covers both look great. I don't think the black pontiac design on mine would work for you.......Where did you find that air filter with pontiac logo?
> View attachment 156784


Thanks! The air cleaner is a March and I found the hold down nut on ebay but the seller is gone now then I cut out the arrow from an extra set of center cap decals and it fit perfect.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Ebartone said:


> My only warning on those covers that the front edge comes right up to the actual front of the head - in other wards no "lip" that the bolts go through, is that you can run into clearance issues if you have a CVF serpentine system on the alternator. I speak from experience!


You mean here because I can see it would be close, what did you do?


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

I like it as it is. Would not change it.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Duff said:


> Keep your existing covers, and have a custom air cleaner made to match them.


I had one before this one.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

@Baaad65 almost got me to pull the trigger on the March Futura air cleaner but they were 4 months out and $500... So, he talked me into an aluminum CVF serpentine conversion instead. The Pontiac air cleaner nut was the key to the package too and it's no longer to be found on the net. 

The more I look at your setup, the more I agree with you that the TI covers go with the March cleaner better than your current finned ones.


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

Baaad65 said:


> So since my OCD self can't leave anything alone I'm growing tired of my valve covers, I bought these after buying the car but before it was even delivered almost six years ago, I was so excited to have a hobby again I made some knee jerk purchases but I don't dislike these but since changing out the air cleaner to a more modern one I'm not sure if they go with the rod style finned covers? Plus I'm always looking to have something no one else does. I've been talking to a couple guys here but thought I would open it up to the whole class, not that I don't value their opinion I do I just thought some more perspectives or things I didn't think about might be helpful before dropping this kind of money on a non returnable item. First I found a cnc cover from Butler I liked but the price is 200.00 crazier than these, so I found these on The Tin Indian site. I want the MAK version with the flange and the bump out for the bolts, I wish the Pontiac font was a bit more old school for my '65 but it's growing on me. They come machine finished but can be polished up as much as you want, I know I have to relocate my oil pressure gauge but I'll figure it out. Also was thinking of rubbing in my engine paint color into the etching idk. Any opinions would be much appreciated.
> View attachment 156777
> 
> View attachment 156776
> ...


that is a fine looking engine compartment. i love the arrow style air cleaner. my vote is for the smooth with the arrow head and pontiac logo.


----------



## Kjbslsorenson (6 mo ago)

I will absolutely take those valve covers off your hands (and air cleaner if you still have it).
I dig the finned look.

Just let me know.


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

IceBolt said:


> Well, i think you're engine is gorgeous compared to mine! I think the old and new design covers both look great. I don't think the black pontiac design on mine would work for you.......Where did you find that air filter with pontiac logo?
> View attachment 156784


dont sell yourself short. yours looks like it means business.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

System said:


> @Baaad65 almost got me to pull the trigger on the March Futura air cleaner but they were 4 months out and $500... So, he talked me into an aluminum CVF serpentine conversion instead. The Pontiac air cleaner nut was the key to the package too and it's no longer to be found on the net.
> 
> The more I look at your setup, the more I agree with you that the TI covers go with the March cleaner better than your current finned ones.


I guess it's payback time 😉


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Kjbslsorenson said:


> I will absolutely take those valve covers off your hands (and air cleaner if you still have it).
> I dig the finned look.
> 
> Just let me know.


Just have the valve covers now and I'm using my incredible breathers over, I'll let you know 👍


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Can't speak to quality, but here are some cheap fabbed covers on ebay that are blank and you could engrave anything you'd like.









Pontiac 326-455 Fabricated Aluminum Valve Cover W/ Hole Clear Ano E41381CA | eBay


These valve covers fit Pontiac 326, 350, 389, 400, 421, and 455 engines. These valve covers are 3" tall. Covers have a baffled breather hole.



www.ebay.com


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Baaad65 said:


> I guess it's payback time 😉


When you get bored the next time, I'll take the March air cleaner off your hands along with the hold down nut... which might be even more valuable... LOL


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

ponchonlefty said:


> that is a fine looking engine compartment. i love the arrow style air cleaner. my vote is for the smooth with the arrow head and pontiac logo.


Thank you very much.


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

Baaad65 said:


> Ha ha, nah I'm not that full of myself I don't think 🤔


think of as branding your creation.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

ponchonlefty said:


> dont sell yourself short. yours looks like it means business.


Thank you 👍


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

ylwgto said:


> Can't speak to quality, but here are some cheap fabbed covers on ebay that are blank and you could engrave anything you'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have looked at those and they would be a lot cheaper but I just don't care for the welded look.


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

ylwgto said:


> Can't speak to quality, but here are some cheap fabbed covers on ebay that are blank and you could engrave anything you'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those look pretty good.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Like I said a little while ago. Ideas all over the map on this one. Valve covers are a tough decision and really make or break the look you're trying to achieve. One interesting thing on the Ebay cheepies is they appear to be baffled.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Jared said:


> Like I said a little while ago. Ideas all over the map on this one. Valve covers are a tough decision and really make or break the look you're trying to achieve. One interesting thing on the Ebay cheepies is they appear to be baffled.


They are, which is hard to find on cheapo covers. I was surprised to find these so cheap, but understand Baaad wanting a cleaner, weld-bead free look.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The ribbed covers you currently have are far and away better looking and cooler than any of the newer ones you pictured. I have a similar set made by Cal Custom in the '60's that I may install on my '65, which is running it's original chrome humped end covers.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

ylwgto said:


> They are, which is hard to find on cheapo covers. I was surprised to find these so cheap, but understand Baaad wanting a cleaner, weld-bead free look.


Can't fit baffles as I had to remove the ones on these covers.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I think looking at dyno runs of the Tin Indian motors with their valve covers on just look like cool race engines with the machined covers not too polished, maybe that's what I'm thinking. A race looking motor in a nostalgic car, going with my restomod light theme if that makes any sense.


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

Baaad65 said:


> You mean here because I can see it would be close, what did you do?
> View attachment 156787


This might seem a bit over the top, but I’m literally having a fabricator bring that front wall back a quarter inch. Seems like a lot of work, but I’ve already put a lot of effort into putting a baffle into the other one so I want to keep using that style. But yes, that is exactly what I’m talking about.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> since my OCD self can't leave anything alone


It's barely noticable


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

He's not alone! We actually had the MA vanity license plate "OCD" for a while as my wife and I are both afflicted. She also had the T shirt that said, "I have CDO. It's like OCD but with the letters in the correct order." As we always say, we saved two other people from getting stuck as no one else could deal with either one of us...


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

System said:


> He's not alone! We actually had the MA vanity license plate "OCD" for a while as my wife and I are both afflicted. She also had the T shirt that said, "I have CDO. It's like OCD but with the letters in the correct order." As we always say, we saved two other people from getting stuck as no one else could deal with either one of us...


Funny how that works out. My wife and I often say that no one else would want either one of us. Not for OCD reasons, we both have all of our own idiosyncrasies.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Well, as Ive already stated numerous times, @Baaad65 already has the best ever engine bay... so I cant see messing with perfection, but sometimes a man's gotta do what a mans gotta do. It's not good to be out of projects, especially when there's money to be spent on parts and tools!


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

I have experienced this very affliction. It's called "Boredom after the build." Once things are perfected, it's time to start over...


----------



## ‘Vid (9 mo ago)

Valve covers and air cleaners are always a tough call because they’re metaphorically the cherry on top of our builds. They set the tone under the hood 100%. I really like your finned covers, but it’s your motor and if you’re thinking to change it up after all these years who could blame you. The fabs look real good too.

For the 455 I’m building, I bought a pair of very generic black painted steel covers and was thinking I’d have some kind of “SD 455” or whatever decal made to customize them. Those would pair up nicely with the black dual snorkel unit I’m using. Then I went ahead over-thought it, flip flopped and bought a pair of non-engraved fabricated aluminum covers because I like how they seal better. I’m still not sure which way I’ll go in the end.

I wish they made clear valve covers that would STAY clear inside and I could show off those fancy blue aluminum rockers and big springs, lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

System said:


> I have experienced this very affliction. It's called "Boredom after the build." Once things are perfected, it's time to start over...


So True! I built and Dyno'd my engine last year and so this year was to be the "Just Drive it" Year... Instead:

1) Totally reconfigured my CVF belt system - didn't like how the alternator was located.
2) Changed out my throttle bracket and linkage.
3) Added Wagner - No end of challenges including fabricating baffles, new Valve covers to clear the now relocated alternator, etc.
4) Decided to add vacuum advance - back and forth between manifold and ported, changing cans along the way.
5) Still playing with tuning including Wagner adjustments, timing, idle mixture, etc.
6) Change out Breathers - started with a Baaaad drilled out version, ended with a K&N version....

Not bad for "Just Drive it"!


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Ebartone said:


> So True! I built and Dyno'd my engine last year and so this year was to be the "Just Drive it" Year... Instead:
> 
> 1) Totally reconfigured my CVF belt system - didn't like how the alternator was located.
> 2) Changed out my throttle bracket and linkage.
> ...


Very true, just when I think I'm out of winter projects I find more things, I now have a list of four things already 😉


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

armyadarkness said:


> Well, as Ive already stated numerous times, @Baaad65 already has the best ever engine bay... so I cant see messing with perfection, but sometimes a man's gotta do what a mans gotta do. It's not good to be out of projects, especially when there's money to be spent on parts and tools!


i agree, he needs another project. his car is very nice. but a hot rod is never finished its always evolving.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

How about copper plated? Then you can have a $bigger project to keep you busy copper plating your other engine parts. It would be one of a kind.



https://www.summitracing.com/parts/sum-440419cpr?seid=srese1&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIlpqAxt_l-QIVvhPUAR3BkgVlEAQYAiABEgLZU_D_BwE


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

‘Vid said:


> Valve covers and air cleaners are always a tough call because they’re metaphorically the cherry on top of our builds. They set the tone under the hood 100%. I really like your finned covers, but it’s your motor and if you’re thinking to change it up after all these years who could blame you. The fabs look real good too.
> 
> For the 455 I’m building, I bought a pair of very generic black painted steel covers and was thinking I’d have some kind of “SD 455” or whatever decal made to customize them. Those would pair up nicely with the black dual snorkel unit I’m using. Then I went ahead over-thought it, flip flopped and bought a pair of non-engraved fabricated aluminum covers because I like how they seal better. I’m still not sure which way I’ll go in the end.
> 
> ...



Like these? Maybe contact them and see if they can make some for Pontiac.



Clear Vue Concepts


----------



## ‘Vid (9 mo ago)

PontiacJim said:


> Like these? Maybe contact them and see if they can make some for Pontiac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly Jim. However all of the ones I’ve seen that have actually been put into service for a period of time lose their transparency and just look dirty. Who wants to have to keep cleaning the outside AND inside of your valve covers? I’ll pass, but I really like the idea!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ‘Vid (9 mo ago)

PontiacJim said:


> How about copper plated?


Copper plating is great if you have room for a cappuccino machine next to your vacuum pump! Haha  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> How about copper plated? Then you can have a $bigger project to keep you busy copper plating your other engine parts. It would be one of a kind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm...no 😉


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> Like these? Maybe contact them and see if they can make some for Pontiac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And no also


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

Baaad65 said:


> So since my OCD self can't leave anything alone I'm growing tired of my valve covers, I bought these after buying the car but before it was even delivered almost six years ago, I was so excited to have a hobby again I made some knee jerk purchases but I don't dislike these but since changing out the air cleaner to a more modern one I'm not sure if they go with the rod style finned covers? Plus I'm always looking to have something no one else does. I've been talking to a couple guys here but thought I would open it up to the whole class, not that I don't value their opinion I do I just thought some more perspectives or things I didn't think about might be helpful before dropping this kind of money on a non returnable item. First I found a cnc cover from Butler I liked but the price is 200.00 crazier than these, so I found these on The Tin Indian site. I want the MAK version with the flange and the bump out for the bolts, I wish the Pontiac font was a bit more old school for my '65 but it's growing on me. They come machine finished but can be polished up as much as you want, I know I have to relocate my oil pressure gauge but I'll figure it out. Also was thinking of rubbing in my engine paint color into the etching idk. Any opinions would be much appreciated.
> View attachment 156777
> 
> View attachment 156776
> ...


Hmmmmmm🤔🤔🤔🤔 Now that is a tough decision !!! Both look good !


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Baaad65 said:


> Very true, just when I think I'm out of winter projects I find more things, I now have a list of four things already 😉


The winter list so far.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I like your idea of rubbing engine color into the engravings.

Bear


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

....and adjusting my rocker nuts would be 5.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks like a solid list. Personally, I think you should do the valve covers. You brought it up here because you want to do it, but I also think you want to be talked into it as well. I'll become part of your cheering section. Do it. You can always swap back if you decide the new look doesn't work for you. Make sure you leave enough time to shine up the breathers on the new covers.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I was just trying to get input or ideas I didn't think of or pitfalls because they are very expensive and non returnable. I'm leaning towards buying them and the breathers are ready to go in, they're more polished so I'm thinking they would compliment the machined covers but I'll have to see how shiny the covers come. Thanks for supporting my PayPal credit 😀


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Dude, cut out the analysis paralysis and click submit. Tap a bottle of Ol' Smokey if that helps inspire you... 🤣


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

System said:


> Dude, cut out the analysis paralysis and click submit. Tap a bottle of Ol' Smokey if that helps inspire you... 🤣


Little hard to cut that out when I'm talking about spending 625.00 for valve covers 😳 ...but then again I'll probably be the only one around with those.


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

Baaad65 said:


> Little hard to cut that out when I'm talking about spending 625.00 for valve covers 😳 ...but then again I'll probably be the only one around with those.


good lord,take your time.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

It's like standing on the high diving board. The longer you look down, the harder it is to jump...

Joking aside, I do the same quite frequently and often wait long enough that the price goes up or the product is no longer in stock. Then I go bat chit crazy and the wife laughs at me. Good times...


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Baaad65 said:


> Little hard to cut that out when I'm talking about spending 625.00 for valve covers 😳 ...but then again I'll probably be the only one around with those.


I paid about that for the ones on mine. They are even more now. That being said, at that price point, I looked around at all other options before pulling the trigger on the one's I really wanted.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Jared said:


> I paid about that for the ones on mine. They are even more now. That being said, at that price point, I looked around at all other options before pulling the trigger on the one's I really wanted.


Well I don’t feel so sick hearing that, and that price was OTD with neoprene/steel gaskets, holes drilled and shipping.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

System said:


> Dude, cut out the analysis paralysis and click submit. Tap a bottle of Ol' Smokey if that helps inspire you... 🤣


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Baaad65 said:


> Well I don’t feel so sick hearing that, and that price was OTD with neoprene/steel gaskets, holes drilled and shipping.


Funny thing is I spent more time thinking about valve covers than I did on the parts of the build that mattered. Spec'ed out most of the performance bits while on my after work hikes with the rest of the parts being picked using the "while I'm in there" philosophy. I think the reason that paying north of $600 for the valve covers made me pause was they really don't add anything to the build other than the smile factor for the owner. I decided that I was worth it and ordered them fast before I changed my mind.

Another option is to take yourself out of the equation. Tell wifey that you want them. Knowing what I know about you, there is a much better chance that you'll find them in your stocking this year than she says no.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Jetzster said:


> View attachment 156919


That's one of my favorites and I have some in the cabinet now along with some Bird Dog Maple. Those are my winter favs. Summer time is Mango Harbanaro. 🥃 All flavors are inspiration in a bottle... 😉


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Jared said:


> Funny thing is I spent more time thinking about valve covers than I did on the parts of the build that mattered. Spec'ed out most of the performance bits while on my after work hikes with the rest of the parts being picked using the "while I'm in there" philosophy. I think the reason that paying north of $600 for the valve covers made me pause was they really don't add anything to the build other than the smile factor for the owner. I decided that I was worth it and ordered them fast before I changed my mind.
> 
> Another option is to take yourself out of the equation. Tell wifey that you want them. Knowing what I know about you, there is a much better chance that you'll find them in your stocking this year than she says no.


Ya idk if she would be on board at that price, I'll get the comment "what's wrong with the ones you have " I think they're just going to show up because they had a BOGO sale....that's what she tells me all the time 😉


----------



## Robert1965 (Jan 4, 2020)

I would trim the arrowhead air filter all the way around with two thin blue lines to tie it into the finned valve covers. I really love both. Nicely done.


----------



## CptTheAlex (Jul 17, 2015)

When Jeff at KRE went through my engine, went ahead and added the Tin Indian valve covers. I think they look awesome.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Robert1965 said:


> I would trim the arrowhead air filter all the way around with two thin blue lines to tie it into the finned valve covers. I really love both. Nicely done.


Thanks, I have plenty of pinstriping.


----------



## 4rd4fun (Oct 24, 2019)

Baaad65 said:


> So since my OCD self can't leave anything alone I'm growing tired of my valve covers, I bought these after buying the car but before it was even delivered almost six years ago, I was so excited to have a hobby again I made some knee jerk purchases but I don't dislike these but since changing out the air cleaner to a more modern one I'm not sure if they go with the rod style finned covers? Plus I'm always looking to have something no one else does. I've been talking to a couple guys here but thought I would open it up to the whole class, not that I don't value their opinion I do I just thought some more perspectives or things I didn't think about might be helpful before dropping this kind of money on a non returnable item. First I found a cnc cover from Butler I liked but the price is 200.00 crazier than these, so I found these on The Tin Indian site. I want the MAK version with the flange and the bump out for the bolts, I wish the Pontiac font was a bit more old school for my '65 but it's growing on me. They come machine finished but can be polished up as much as you want, I know I have to relocate my oil pressure gauge but I'll figure it out. Also was thinking of rubbing in my engine paint color into the etching idk. Any opinions would be much appreciated.
> View attachment 156777
> 
> View attachment 156776
> ...


Understand this is just an opinion but dang i like the ones you have on it- those are SWEEEEEET in my opinion


Baaad65 said:


> So since my OCD self can't leave anything alone I'm growing tired of my valve covers, I bought these after buying the car but before it was even delivered almost six years ago, I was so excited to have a hobby again I made some knee jerk purchases but I don't dislike these but since changing out the air cleaner to a more modern one I'm not sure if they go with the rod style finned covers? Plus I'm always looking to have something no one else does. I've been talking to a couple guys here but thought I would open it up to the whole class, not that I don't value their opinion I do I just thought some more perspectives or things I didn't think about might be helpful before dropping this kind of money on a non returnable item. First I found a cnc cover from Butler I liked but the price is 200.00 crazier than these, so I found these on The Tin Indian site. I want the MAK version with the flange and the bump out for the bolts, I wish the Pontiac font was a bit more old school for my '65 but it's growing on me. They come machine finished but can be polished up as much as you want, I know I have to relocate my oil pressure gauge but I'll figure it out. Also was thinking of rubbing in my engine paint color into the etching idk. Any opinions would be much appreciated.
> View attachment 156777
> 
> View attachment 156776
> ...


Understand this is just an opinion but dang i like the ones you have on it- those are SWEEEEEET in my opinion


Baaad65 said:


> So since my OCD self can't leave anything alone I'm growing tired of my valve covers, I bought these after buying the car but before it was even delivered almost six years ago, I was so excited to have a hobby again I made some knee jerk purchases but I don't dislike these but since changing out the air cleaner to a more modern one I'm not sure if they go with the rod style finned covers? Plus I'm always looking to have something no one else does. I've been talking to a couple guys here but thought I would open it up to the whole class, not that I don't value their opinion I do I just thought some more perspectives or things I didn't think about might be helpful before dropping this kind of money on a non returnable item. First I found a cnc cover from Butler I liked but the price is 200.00 crazier than these, so I found these on The Tin Indian site. I want the MAK version with the flange and the bump out for the bolts, I wish the Pontiac font was a bit more old school for my '65 but it's growing on me. They come machine finished but can be polished up as much as you want, I know I have to relocate my oil pressure gauge but I'll figure it out. Also was thinking of rubbing in my engine paint color into the etching idk. Any opinions would be much appreciated.
> View attachment 156777
> 
> View attachment 156776
> ...


Understand this is just an opinion but dang i like the ones you have on it- those are SWEEEEEET in my opinion


Baaad65 said:


> So since my OCD self can't leave anything alone I'm growing tired of my valve covers, I bought these after buying the car but before it was even delivered almost six years ago, I was so excited to have a hobby again I made some knee jerk purchases but I don't dislike these but since changing out the air cleaner to a more modern one I'm not sure if they go with the rod style finned covers? Plus I'm always looking to have something no one else does. I've been talking to a couple guys here but thought I would open it up to the whole class, not that I don't value their opinion I do I just thought some more perspectives or things I didn't think about might be helpful before dropping this kind of money on a non returnable item. First I found a cnc cover from Butler I liked but the price is 200.00 crazier than these, so I found these on The Tin Indian site. I want the MAK version with the flange and the bump out for the bolts, I wish the Pontiac font was a bit more old school for my '65 but it's growing on me. They come machine finished but can be polished up as much as you want, I know I have to relocate my oil pressure gauge but I'll figure it out. Also was thinking of rubbing in my engine paint color into the etching idk. Any opinions would be much appreciated.
> View attachment 156777
> 
> View attachment 156776
> ...


Understand this is just an opinion but dang i like the ones you have on it- those are SWEEEEEET in my opinion


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

SWEEEEEEET X4! 😜


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

4rd4fun said:


> Understand this is just an opinion but dang i like the ones you have on it- those are SWEEEEEET in my opinion
> 
> Understand this is just an opinion but dang i like the ones you have on it- those are SWEEEEEET in my opinion
> 
> ...


Thanks, they're just cheap ones by Assault and I pinstriped them...and thanks for making the decision harder 🤣


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Baaad65 said:


> Thank you very much.


I have had the Tin Indian valve covers on my 67 GTO for 10 years....no leaks!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> I have had the Tin Indian valve covers on my 67 GTO for 10 years....no leaks!


My pleasure...they are sitting on top of a set of Edelbrock heads.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Eric Animal said:


> My pleasure...they are sitting on top of a set of Edelbrock heads.
> View attachment 156966


Man that's beautiful....blows mine away!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Baaad65 said:


> Man that's beautiful....blows mine away!


Thank you.......


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Eric Animal said:


> Thank you.......
> View attachment 156967


The whole car is one of the best I've seen 👍


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Baaad65 said:


> The whole car is one of the best I've seen 👍


THANK YOU ......been on the road for 8 or 9 years now......still looks and runs great.......has almost 4200 miles on it.....maybe time for a few upgrades....


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Eric Animal said:


> Thank you.......
> View attachment 156967


I love that it has no hood pins! Sweet setup!


----------



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> So since my OCD self can't leave anything alone I'm growing tired of my valve covers, I bought these after buying the car but before it was even delivered almost six years ago, I was so excited to have a hobby again I made some knee jerk purchases but I don't dislike these but since changing out the air cleaner to a more modern one I'm not sure if they go with the rod style finned covers? Plus I'm always looking to have something no one else does. I've been talking to a couple guys here but thought I would open it up to the whole class, not that I don't value their opinion I do I just thought some more perspectives or things I didn't think about might be helpful before dropping this kind of money on a non returnable item. First I found a cnc cover from Butler I liked but the price is 200.00 crazier than these, so I found these on The Tin Indian site. I want the MAK version with the flange and the bump out for the bolts, I wish the Pontiac font was a bit more old school for my '65 but it's growing on me. They come machine finished but can be polished up as much as you want, I know I have to relocate my oil pressure gauge but I'll figure it out. Also was thinking of rubbing in my engine paint color into the etching idk. Any opinions would be much appreciated.
> View attachment 156777
> 
> View attachment 156776
> ...


I like you covers that you have now, just my opinion. I have a question...WHERE did you find the arrow head for the air cleaner, I have been looking for one of those?

Thanks,
Kris


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Eric Animal said:


> THANK YOU ......been on the road for 8 or 9 years now......still looks and runs great.......has almost 4200 miles on it.....maybe time for a few upgrades....


I don't know what could possibly be upgraded but we always find something that's the nature of the hobby right? I probably asked before but have you ever taken it to the track to see what it's got?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

TxGTO69 said:


> I like you covers that you have now, just my opinion. I have a question...WHERE did you find the arrow head for the air cleaner, I have been looking for one of those?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kris


Thanks, I found it on eBay but the seller isn't responding and none on his site, think it was 9.00 then I cut up an extra center cap decal for the arrow, same on the breathers.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

If that eBay seller was still online, I'd be in line for a March Futura cleaner too! Damn fine looking combo....


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

System said:


> If that eBay seller was still online, I'd be in line for a March Futura cleaner too! Damn fine looking combo....


Here's his store so he's still around, I emailed him again and he just answered me saying he might have some more and will let me know


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

I'll take one for sure if he has some. Whether or not I order that $500 March cleaner is another story. I was ready to do it after a few frosty beverages when we first talked about it but during the day I'm more clear and cautious... LOL

On second thought, maybe I would buy all he has (if he has them) and then if other forum members want one in the future, I'd be able to help them out in case he goes silent again.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

So you got some analysis paralysis too  Well I was ready to pull the trigger on the valve covers and their site is closed until the 6th...more time to agonize over it and they better not have raised the price by then or I'm out.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Well, I already bought my air cleaner because the price was so high and the nut wasn't available. As I said earlier... the nut was as important as the cleaner itself! So, now I'm back in the game... I could always return what I bought to Jegs as it's still in the box waiting for my engine swap next week...


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Well I did it and wasn't even drunk, if you see some billet valve covers for sale here you know it didn't work out well. Thank you Paypal credit.....I'll never have you paid off, plus I can't wait for the horse power gains I'll get from these fancy covers right


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Congratulations! Now I have to think of something else to peer pressure you into buying.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Baaad65 said:


> Well I did it and wasn't even drunk, if you see some billet valve covers for sale here you know it didn't work out well. Thank you Paypal credit.....I'll never have you paid off, plus I can't wait for the horse power gains I'll get from these fancy covers right


Any word from the eBay seller?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Jared said:


> Congratulations! Now I have to think of something else to peer pressure you into buying.


Ha ha...well there's always the shocks, looking at Strange, QA1 and Hotchkis single adjustable, price is low to high in that order.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

System said:


> Any word from the eBay seller?


No, I just emailed him this afternoon.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

March just got the Futura air cleaners back in stock. Summit has 4 in stock right now. All I need is a Pontiac hold down nut....


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

System said:


> March just got the Futura air cleaners back in stock. Summit has 4 in stock right now. All I need is a Pontiac hold down nut....


...and some Smokey Joe 🤣 I messaged him again on Friday....I owe I owe it's off to work I go...come on help me keep this economy going 🤪


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Tin Indian said they're out of material, so as long as I have them by April I won't have to send Quido 😎


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

I'm not sure I'll jump at $550 with tax... I already have a new round billet unit read to go on for $160.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

System said:


> I'm not sure I'll jump at $550 with tax... I already have a new round billet unit read to go on for $160.


See if Jegs has it, 50.00 off of 500.00 promo 👍


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Summit has same promo so same price.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

System said:


> Summit has same promo so same price.


Really? I saw it ended on Tuesday...must be a new one. I just looked and I went through ebay but sold by Jegs...it was 406.00 in 2020 😳


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

JEGS and Summit have had matching promos all summer. They just keep changing the promo code but the discount is the same. Jegs usually wins out as they will combine the discount code with their military discount and Summit won't. However, Summit (more often than not) has items in stock where as JEGS (more often than not) will drop ship from the manufacturer.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Just looked again and the only promo for Summit right now is 5.00 off for an app order. The guy with the Pontiac hold downs said he doesn't make anything anymore and the parts are in storage so he doesn't know when he'll get to them, so I told him when he finds them we'll buy all of them.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Lots of times their promos stay active even when they are no longer showing up on the home page. The one I saw yesterday that matched JEGS is still working. It's 100WINS if anyone needs a code...


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

The code works for 50.00 off but Summit is almost ten dollars higher in sales tax.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Like I said, JEGS is often a hair cheaper all things considered but they only have about half the inventory of Summit. They also don't update their drop ship estimates. So, if I'm going to order from JEGS and the item is listed as "ships directly from the manufacturer on X/X" I always call the manufacturer first to confirm that they have some in stock. It's a crap shoot if they do or don't most times.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

System said:


> Like I said, JEGS is often a hair cheaper all things considered but they only have about half the inventory of Summit. They also don't update their drop ship estimates. So, if I'm going to order from JEGS and the item is listed as "ships directly from the manufacturer on X/X" I always call the manufacturer first to confirm that they have some in stock. It's a crap shoot if they do or don't most times.


Ya I've only gotten a couple of things from Jegs, I like Summit.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I prefer Jegs, but over the years Ive begun using Summit and they treat me very well, too.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

I remember back when I did my 69 Camaro. It was the 90's and Summit and JEGS were both newer alternatives to the old speed shops that used to be in every town. Of course, there was no internet so both would send me a full catalog every month or so. I spent a lot of time staring at those catalogs! Back then their prices were identical but for 4 cents. All Summit's prices ended in xx.95 and all JEGS ended in xx.99. Summit also had a bit fancier catalog with square binding and glossier pages. I think it was the four cents that always made me call them instead...LOL. I did order from JEGS if Summit was out of stock though.

Now, I shop both. They both have different levels of military discount on a product by product basis. JEGS is generally better in this regard and they also set you up with your military discount linked to your account. So, the price with discount is shown on each item's page as long as you're logged in. Summit requires you to call and talk to a rep to find out what the discount on each item is. JEGS also combines promos where Summit will not. I've also found that Summit's "Beat a price" guarantee is pretty worthless. With JEGS combining promos, they are almost always cheaper but Summit won't beat their price.

In the end, the difference is so small it's like picking fly chit out of pepper... but I do it anyway because that's how my OCD mind works...


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I have resisted my minor Jeg's rant as long as I can. I'm a Summit fan ever since I ordered something big from Jegs that needed a truck dock to unload. So, I had it delivered to work (with permission) and the transaction went well until they they started flooding my place of employment with Jegs mailings (wiht my name on it). It took many months of phone calls that amounted to several hours of phone time to finally get them to stop sending the mail to my work. I was also getting the same mailings a home (which was fine), but that didn't matter to them. Several different phone calls all ending with a promise to take my work address off the list until the last call when I was told that was all handled by a third party and they would not be able to take the address off the list...Oddly enough, the mailings stopped shortly after that...Hmmmm?. Very unprofessional, IMO, and a waste of my time. Jegs has good stuff and good prices, but they just mad me mad. I have spent thousands of dollars with Summit since just due to Jeg's lack of customer service over something as simple as a mailing address.

I know, its a first world problem...lol. I have not found anything that I could not get from Summit or Speedway at a very competitive prices.

I did notice, today, that Summit no longer has all my purchase order history saved. I think they have started deleting it after 18 months. That was handy to be able and look back at things I had bought so that I could make recommendations on the forums.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I


System said:


> I remember back when I did my 69 Camaro. It was the 90's and Summit and JEGS were both newer alternatives to the old speed shops that used to be in every town. Of course, there was no internet so both would send me a full catalog every month or so. I spent a lot of time staring at those catalogs! Back then their prices were identical but for 4 cents. All Summit's prices ended in xx.95 and all JEGS ended in xx.99. Summit also had a bit fancier catalog with square binding and glossier pages. I think it was the four cents that always made me call them instead...LOL. I did order from JEGS if Summit was out of stock though.
> 
> Now, I shop both. They both have different levels of military discount on a product by product basis. JEGS is generally better in this regard and they also set you up with your military discount linked to your account. So, the price with discount is shown on each item's page as long as you're logged in. Summit requires you to call and talk to a rep to find out what the discount on each item is. JEGS also combines promos where Summit will not. I've also found that Summit's "Beat a price" guarantee is pretty worthless. With JEGS combining promos, they are almost always cheaper but Summit won't beat their price.
> 
> In the end, the difference is so small it's like picking fly chit out of pepper... but I do it anyway because that's how my OCD mind works...


I still get the Summit "Chevy, Ford, Mopar " catalog ever month...wonder if it's a state thing that Summit has slightly higher sales tax but 10 bucks is 10 bucks and if it was laying at your feet you'd pick it up 😉


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Noel, JEGS irritated me too last month during sales tax holiday. They talked to me like a child when I explained to them that it was a tax holiday weekend in my state and told me there was nothing they could do to adjust the tax on my order. I ended up ordering anyways because as usual, they were a hair cheaper than Summit. However, I had planned to dispute part of the charge with my CC if I couldn't correct it when they had a full staff the following Monday. Monday morning came and the nicest lady in JEGS CS immediately gave me a refund for the tax. Now, if the weekend jockeys were the least bit considerate, they could have told me that this was how it worked since their system wasn't setup for tax holidays on a state by state basis. Instead they were rude and when I explained that Summit had their site updated for no tax in MA, they advised me to shop there... Unreal...


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Baaad65 said:


> wonder if it's a state thing that Summit has slightly higher sales tax but 10 bucks is 10 bucks and if it was laying at your feet you'd pick it up 😉


Sales tax should be based on the state of delivery, not the sate the retailer is in.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

System said:


> Sales tax should be based on the state of delivery, not the sate the retailer is in.


Right


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Maybe Summit sells more to your state and has to collect tax and JEGS doesn't sell enough there and doesn't collect it? There is a threshold for when out of state vendors have to start collecting a given states sales tax. The bigger the business and the more business they do in any state, the more likely they reach that threshold. Summit being bigger may have hit it and JEGS not? Just spitballing.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

System said:


> Maybe Summit sells more to your state and has to collect tax and JEGS doesn't sell enough there and doesn't collect it? There is a threshold for when out of state vendors have to start collecting a given states sales tax. The bigger the business and the more business they do in any state, the more likely they reach that threshold. Summit being bigger may have hit it and JEGS not? Just spitballing.


Well it is IL, they tax my spit I think...or it's my own tax rate because I've bought so much from them


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

So I finally got the guy on eBay to sell me the rest of the Pontiac arrow head air cleaner hold down nuts and they're on the way. He said only one is polished so I'll see how they look, I might want to keep one as a spare but would sell the others for what I paid which was 10.00 ea. They have a 1/4" -20 thread.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

AWESOME! You know I'll take one...


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

System said:


> AWESOME! You know I'll take one...


Got it, I make such a deal for you only 625.00......got to pay for those new valve covers somehow


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

My wife just found a square body Chevy she wants... so that might be a hair steep with the possible fund depletion on the horizon... 🤑


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> I prefer Jegs, but over the years Ive begun using Summit and they treat me very well, too.


Summit is probably also the fastest of all🤔


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Jetzster said:


> Summit is probably also the fastest of all🤔


I think that depends on where you live for in stock parts. Shipping to me is about the same from both. I have always preferred Summit over Jegs as I've seen some price inconsistencies on the Jegs site. One price listed on the main list, but when you click on the item, the price is slightly higher. That being said, I do check Jegs if Summit has something listed as out of stock, or with a back order date. When I ordered my headers last year, every site had them listed with a three month backorder. They came available from Jegs and nowhere else. Arrived 2 days after I ordered them.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

They have arrived and look 
sweet, have to do some polishing and I tried filling in a letter with paint..it's going to look nice with that. Tried making a spacer to use a 12 point bolt but they stick up to much I think so I'm going to look around and maybe have to stick with Allen heads which will drive my OCD nuts.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Baaad65 said:


> They have arrived and look
> sweet, have to do some polishing and I tried filling in a letter with paint..it's going to look nice with that. Tried making a spacer to use a 12 point bolt but they stick up to much I think so I'm going to look around and maybe have to stick with Allen heads which will drive my OCD nuts.
> View attachment 158347


Wow...look at those breathers, oh you got valve covers too


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Baaad65 said:


> They have arrived and look
> sweet, have to do some polishing and I tried filling in a letter with paint..it's going to look nice with that. Tried making a spacer to use a 12 point bolt but they stick up to much I think so I'm going to look around and maybe have to stick with Allen heads which will drive my OCD nuts.
> View attachment 158347


See if you can find stainless hardware that have torx heads. That'll match the 12 point theme you have going on.
BTW. I like these a bit more than the other ones you have. Again, personal preference. I've always thought the fabricated covers give a race car vibe.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Jared said:


> See if you can find stainless hardware that have torx heads. That'll match the 12 point theme you have going on.
> BTW. I like these a bit more than the other ones you have. Again, personal preference. I've always thought the fabricated covers give a race car vibe.


Thanks, I have been looking at those.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

So if anyone is interested I will be selling my finned Assault valve covers with gaskets and bolts....no breathers or gromets 😉


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

What!? I am still waiting for you to market the Baaad65 Breathers.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Think this is the only solution for the 12 point look, going to use black oxide cap screws then sacrifice and saw off the head of a 12 point bolt which I have a bunch extras 
and after things are tightened down I'm going to glue the 12 point cap on. I can always pop it off for removing the vc's. By the way these are cast then CNCed that's why they're 200.00 cheaper than Butler's fully CNCed covers.


----------



## Greek64GTO (Dec 13, 2015)

Are you going to paint the letters: ARP also? HaHa! Just testing your OCD.
Nice work!


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> So if anyone is interested I will be selling my finned Assault valve covers with gaskets and bolts....no breathers or gromets 😉


Wasnt Droach after these?😁lol


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I envy your attention to detail. I really do! Consider having your 12-point bolts machined to fit the socket head cap screws, then epoxy them into the shcs's. This should make them fully functional for a long time to come. They're just for valve covers with no real torque applied. With a Dremel tool & cut-off wheels , a vise, and some patience...A guy could whittle them out if machine shop time is not in the budget.

This is, of course, if you can't find the proper 12-point bolt in the fashion you want.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Greek64GTO said:


> Are you going to paint the letters: ARP also? HaHa! Just testing your OCD.
> Nice work!


If I had a microscope maybe 😄


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Jetzster said:


> Wasnt Droach after these?😁lol


He bought the same ones I see.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Sick467 said:


> I envy your attention to detail. I really do! Consider having your 12-point bolts machined to fit the socket head cap screws, then epoxy them into the shcs's. This should make them fully functional for a long time to come. They're just for valve covers with no real torque applied. With a Dremel tool & cut-off wheels , a vise, and some patience...A guy could whittle them out if machine shop time is not in the budget.
> 
> This is, of course, if you can't find the proper 12-point bolt in the fashion you want.


Thanks but that sounds like to much work even for me, a hack saw and some glue and I'm happy with the results.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Baaad65 said:


> Thanks but that sounds like to much work even for me, a hack saw and some glue and I'm happy with the results.


Who you kidding? You and "we'all" know that that idea may work today, but give it a couple cold winter weeks and you can't drive the car and you are just thinking of the next thing to do to your car, you will be out in the garage grinding some new 12-point tops with the allen shaped shanks - because you won't be able to sleep otherwise, and "we'all" know about your quick fix and it's just not you.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> Thanks but that sounds like to much work even for me, a hack saw and some glue and I'm happy with the results.


Hes right, That glue is gonna get to you😆Baaad


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

You guys are rotten!


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Baaad65 said:


> Thanks but that sounds like to much work even for me, a hack saw and some glue and I'm happy with the results.


I learned something this morning...these types of bolts are called Ferry Cap Screws...so, I searched the net for "Stainless Ferry Cap Screw" and got some places for you to check out. I have bought from McMaster Carr, but not the others. I'm not sure what dimensions that your application needs, but here are some places to look at...

cap screws | McMaster-Carr 

SPECIALTY TOOL & BOLT NUTS BOLTS SPECIALTY FASTENERS MINIATURE SCREWS STAINLESS STEEL (specialtytoolandbolt.com) 

12 Point Flange Screws/Ferry Head Capscrews (smi-fasteners.com) 

Stainless Steel Ferry Cap Screws | SS 304/316 Ferry Cap Screws (duplexfastener.com) 

5/16" Ferry Cap Screws (screwsandbolts.com) 

hk_ferry_cap_12_point_cap_screws.pdf (holo-krome.com)


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks I'll check those sites out, the problem is the cap is to large to fit down in the hole and obviously I can't get a socket on it. I'll do some more experiments in the lab and figure it out, that was just the first attempt and I have 16 more bolts like that.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Also I'm looking for some advice on polishing these up some but not to a mirror finish, there seems to be a "haze" that maybe won't come off idk. I tried a battery palm polisher with a couple different pads using rubbing compound which seemed to aggressive then Mquires cleaner wax and then Flitz. This is the part I worked on.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

A few of those bolt places will custom make some for you, but you'd have to sell those adjustable shocks to me (at a discount, of course) so you could afford the custom bolts...

Wet sanding with 3000 grit will yield a semi-polish without much swirl left behind. If 3000 does not take the haze out, back down to 2000 grit (maybe 1000), and then back up to 3000. You might be happy with a 2000 finish, but I'd say 3000 will be more what you're looking for...then you will be tempted to use some Mother's Metal Polish (or the like) on it and it will end up mirror polished...don't ask how I know! Once you polish just a spot, you either have to wet sand it away or polish the rest of it.

Anything but a full polish will tend to take on dirt and then stain, or greasy-fingerprint so to speak. A 2000 or 3000 finish would be able to be cleaned with a rag and some strong thinner or brake clean with good results.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Baaad65 said:


> If I had a microscope maybe 😄


Have you tried Ace hardware?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Sick467 said:


> A few of those bolt places will custom make some for you, but you'd have to sell those adjustable shocks to me (at a discount, of course) so you could afford the custom bolts...
> 
> Wet sanding with 3000 grit will yield a semi-polish without much swirl left behind. If 3000 does not take the haze out, back down to 2000 grit (maybe 1000), and then back up to 3000. You might be happy with a 2000 finish, but I'd say 3000 will be more what you're looking for...then you will be tempted to use some Mother's Metal Polish (or the like) on it and it will end up mirror polished...don't ask how I know! Once you polish just a spot, you either have to wet sand it away or polish the rest of it.
> 
> Anything but a full polish will tend to take on dirt and then stain, or greasy-fingerprint so to speak. A 2000 or 3000 finish would be able to be cleaned with a rag and some strong thinner or brake clean with good results.


Ha ha, ya that's what I was thinking...I'll stick to my hack saw and glue. Good info I'll pick up some paper and try it thanks.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

RMTZ67 said:


> Have you tried Ace hardware?


Yup, they do have the best selection of bolts and everything else you can imagine especially the one I go to, that's where I'm getting the cap screws from.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

RMTZ67 said:


> Have you tried Ace hardware?


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Baaad65 said:


> Ha ha, ya that's what I was thinking...I'll stick to my hack saw and glue. Good info I'll pick up some paper and try it thanks.


The first pic is of some aluminum angle as I bought it raw. The next pic is some truck bed rail caps that I wet sanded to about 1000 grit (strting with 400 and working up to the 1000), from the raw aluminum angle. Nice and dull, but it would pick up the prints of my dirty hands that was hard to clean out. The following two pics show it after 2000, then 3000, then some buffing compound worked with a die grinder/buffing wheel, then hand polished with Mother's. I don't think the buffing wheel did a whole lot...BUT beware...polishing, as much as it sucks, is addictive. The results are worth it.





































FYI: The smaller angle aluminum that trims out the perimeter of the floor was left wet sanded with 1000 grit.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Well someone tempted me so I delivered 😉


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

Baaad65 said:


> Well someone tempted me so I delivered 😉
> View attachment 158404


just a passing thought but could you put studs in and use 12 point nuts?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

ponchonlefty said:


> just a passing thought but could you put studs in and use 12 point nuts?


I haven't seen nuts but the problem is getting a socket on it being recessed otherwise I have to leave them stick up and it just doesn't look very clean. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Baaad65 said:


> I haven't seen nuts but the problem is getting a socket on it being recessed otherwise I have to leave them stick up and it just doesn't look very clean. But thanks for the suggestion.


I have studs and nuts on mine. Not sure if they would counter sink on your covers. Sorry for the really grainy picture. It was super zoomed in and dark in the garage to boot.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Jared said:


> I have studs and nuts on mine. Not sure if they would counter sink on your covers. Sorry for the really grainy picture. It was super zoomed in and dark in the garage to boot.
> 
> View attachment 158416


Those are cool, but I don't have room for a socket..a 5/16" allen head cap screw just fits down in the hole.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

With your OCD, I think the solution you came up with is probably your best option. If you use an epoxy designed for metal to metal, I doubt you'll ever have an issue with it. And if you do, you get to search out another solution. You are way more detail oriented than I am. I would go with the Allen, or find torx, and call it a day. That being said, I also had to take three different pictures of my valve cover nuts and studs because the first two had a little bit of grime. My engine bay is presentable at best. Yours is head and shoulders above most of us.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Got these finished to my liking now working on the bolts.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Those look great Baaad!


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Jared said:


> Those look great Baaad!


Thanks 👍


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

they do look well made.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

ponchonlefty said:


> they do look well made.


They better be for the price 😉


----------

